# Emergency Time Off



## openmarket

I was reviewing my paycheck and noticed I have accrued over 16 hours emergency time off. What is that exactly and in what circumstances can I claim it? Thanks!


----------



## qmosqueen

Not sure but I just got 79.30 hours on my last pay stub


----------



## Mont1439

i'm wondering the same thing, and of course after the recent outbreak in my store, i decided to go get tested, and ended up taking a week unpaid, check the stub and there's 80 hrs i could've used


----------



## MxTarget

It’s your paid COVID leave, if you have to quarantine.


----------



## Frontlanegirl

Mont1439 said:


> i'm wondering the same thing, and of course after the recent outbreak in my store, i decided to go get tested, and ended up taking a week unpaid, check the stub and there's 80 hrs i could've used


There are parameters in how it can be used.


----------



## qmosqueen

Frontlanegirl said:


> There are parameters in how it can be used.


So basically it cannot be used unless your family member dies of covid

its all just for publicity


----------



## Frontlanegirl

qmosqueen said:


> So basically it cannot be used unless your family member dies of covid
> 
> its all just for publicity


No, if you need to quarantine because of a household member or if you have it then you can use it. Did you think they would give you 80 hours to use at will?


----------



## Zxy123456

I only got 4 hours. How did you guys get so much? I have over 70 vacation hours.


----------



## MxTarget

Zxy123456 said:


> I only got 4 hours. How did you guys get so much? I have over 70 vacation hours.


Some states mandate sick pay, so they created a bank (just like regular sick pay.)  However, if you’re in a state that doesn’t require anything you won’t show a balance, but may still qualify for paid leave.


----------



## xNightStockerx

Zxy123456 said:


> I only got 4 hours. How did you guys get so much? I have over 70 vacation hours.


I'm not sure. One day I had 80 emergency hours. Now I have 84.


----------



## Johnyj7657

Frontlanegirl said:


> No, if you need to quarantine because of a household member or if you have it then you can use it. Did you think they would give you 80 hours to use at will?



None of you remember the swine flu vacation program I take it.  Just call in say swine flu and bam free vacation.

I like how they just don't tell anybody how to use these hours.


----------



## Frontlanegirl

Johnyj7657 said:


> None of you remember the swine flu vacation program I take it.  Just call in say swine flu and bam free vacation.
> 
> I like how they just don't tell anybody how to use these hours.


HR was instructed as to how the hours can be used.


----------



## Johnyj7657

Frontlanegirl said:


> HR was instructed as to how the hours can be used.


But teammates were not. So what goods that do.
We asked and not a single om knew anything.

Not sure about your hr but we usually have to leave 10 voicemails and wait a week for a callback which comes when your in the shower which then repeats the process


----------



## Frontlanegirl

I’m in HR and all someone has to do is ask me.  You know Target isn’t the best at communication. I initially found out about it in MyTime and had to ask.


----------



## allnew2

Johnyj7657 said:


> None of you remember the swine flu vacation program I take it.  Just call in say swine flu and bam free vacation.
> 
> I like how they just don't tell anybody how to use these hours.


2009 😂


----------



## Target81

NightStocker said:


> I'm not sure. One day I had 80 emergency hours. Now I have 84.


Possibly, the 4 hrs for a day of leave to receive a Vaccination....Been awhile since my Spot days.


----------



## DBZ

I have zero hours for this.


----------



## SunnyShine

I'm confused about this as well. I have 4 hours emergency time yet I've never taken a Covid leave. Shouldn't I have more? Or is this different?..


----------



## Shizle7

We were told the 4 hours is for vaccination.  2 hours for each shot.  We just have to show proof of each vaccination and we get paid.


----------



## Panda13

Shizle7 said:


> We were told the 4 hours is for vaccination.  2 hours for each shot.  We just have to show proof of each vaccination and we get paid.


Correct. 2 hours for each dose.


----------

